# Globecast Forum



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Why isn't there a separate forum for Globecast discusion? There's one for Sky Angel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ask in Forum Support.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Better yet -- I'll move the question here.

Are there a lot of people involved with Globecast? I know that I've heard the name come up when discussing international channels, but forums are built for traffic as well as to catagorize topics. Would there be enough discussion to keep a Globecast forum active? (I say this knowing that things are kind of slow in the SkyAngel forum.)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I think the best place to discuss Globecast would be in the Free To Air forum, since FTA shares a lot of issues and equipment with Globecast subs. Maybe a slight forum renaming to point Globecast subs in the right direction would work.


----------

